# what up on the MO'



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats the word on the Muskegon, any fish yet?


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

The 'MO' has nothing for 'SHO'

:chillin:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Fishbone said:


> The 'MO' has nothing for 'SHO'
> 
> :chillin:


Fo' shizzle mah nizzle...

:help:


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

Whats the expectation? few weeks, days?


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

diztortion said:


> Fo' shizzle mah nizzle...
> 
> :help:


lotsa suckers 'tho bro'....

:chillin:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

fishing-finlander said:


> Whats the expectation? few weeks, days?


weeks..


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

_Posted VIA Mobile Device_


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

If the joe has fish then the MO must have some fish.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

the mo always runs late. 

http://www.bettsguideservice.com/

ask this guy for the up to date mo story.


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

multispeciestamer said:


> if the joe has fish then the mo must have some fish.


lmao!


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

> http://www.bettsguideservice.com/


----------



## KWB (Mar 1, 2009)

Love it fishbone!


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Must be warmer at the river ,he says it's 47 , my thermo meter says 42,in the shade. But thats a mile uphill from the big ,deep hole near Spruce Tree


----------



## fishing-finlander (Sep 30, 2008)

any new info, some fish, no fish?


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

Not much goin on yet, fished the lower a couple times this week, landed one king. Have seen very few fish. The MO keeps you waitin every year.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

fishing-finlander said:


> any new info, some fish, no fish?


Multispeciesflamer already gave you his expert hypothesis which states, "if there's fish in the Joe, there's fish in the Mo." So...GO!!! When you get skunked, be sure to address his hypothesis accordingly.  

Me, my mere mortal observation since I only live about 20 minutes from the Mo is this: It's low--way low. It's not only 70 degrees in the river, but also out in Muskegon Lake. I wouldn't expect to find much until all the above have been resolved in a manner which is conducive to fish movement. I believe in hypothetical terms that would be called "some cool rain."


----------



## 1ManWolfPak (Dec 19, 2009)

Also the fish are stacked in Musk lake, which if my hypothesis is correct, the next big rain should bring the water level up and river temp down, that will then signal the kings to make a big run from the lake and also bring in more fish from lake MI. :lol:


----------



## driftfisher (May 1, 2008)

You nailed it TC what the Joe has to do with the MO I have no idea, the river did drop an amazing 3 degrees this week. We are only 4 miles from Mill Iron so we do a lot of early scouting (casting) each year. Nice work on the Manistee, we fished it for the first time this year and nailed them three trips in a row thanks to your reports, but I guess they are still waiting for the big run up there:lol:.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

> any new info, some fish, no fish?


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=3303762&postcount=10










_Posted via Mobile Device



_


----------

